# CHAD PITT



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Why is he such a slayer ?














IN B4 MUH SIDE PROFILE, go fuck yourself he is chad


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Why is he such a slayer ?
> 
> View attachment 29839
> View attachment 29836
> ...


what a faggot


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

badromance said:


> what a faggot









*LOW T *


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

Because he has harmony. He mogs every PSL user.


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

Pitts me


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 29840
> 
> 
> 
> *LOW T *


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

badromance said:


> View attachment 29841


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 29842


true


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 13, 2019)

He is short tho. What a fraud.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> He is short tho. What a fraud.



*DID NOT READ A FUCKING WORD BECAUSE FUCKING FACE FACE FACE *


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

badromance said:


> View attachment 29857



*DID NOT READ 


*


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 13, 2019)

*Daily reminder. These are the shoes Pitt wears when his feet aren't visible.

Keep coping, boyo.*


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> *DID NOT READ A FUCKING WORD BECAUSE FUCKING FACE FACE FACE *


*FACE IS ALL AFTER 5’10 FAGGOTS *


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> *DID NOT READ
> 
> View attachment 29858
> *


it's over tbh ngl


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> *Daily reminder. These are the shoes Pitt wears when his feet aren't visible.
> 
> Keep coping, boyo.*
> 
> View attachment 29856









*FACE*


badromance said:


> it's over tbh ngl



*DIDNT READ*


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 13, 2019)

He has a recessed chin


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 13, 2019)

Him and meeks prove that frontal is a million times more important than profile.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> He has a recessed chin





Enigmatic93 said:


> Him and meeks prove that frontal is a million times more important than profile.


----------



## Heirio (Mar 13, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> He is short tho. What a fraud.


He's 5'11" right?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Heirio said:


> He's 5'11" right?



DAILY REMINDER HEIGHT IS COPE


----------



## Heirio (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> DAILY REMINDER HEIGHT IS COPE


stop caps locking like lookism fags pls doggy. but yea height after 5'10 is cope


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Heirio said:


> stop caps locking like lookism fags pls doggy. but yea height after 5'10 is cope



Sry bro


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 13, 2019)

Coz he has perfect balance of masculine and preety boy features ......


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 13, 2019)

Recessed chin manlet. Move on folks nothing to see here


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Recessed chin manlet. Move on folks nothing to see here


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Recessed chin manlet. Move on folks nothing to see here


----------



## badromance (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 30129


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## dodt (Mar 14, 2019)

But but my face is recessed and I heard Pitts face is also not very forward growth so its over for him, but muh muh copes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Him and meeks prove that frontal is a million times more important than profile.


Only if you're good looking. If you are a Jew-nosed curry truecel like me, it's not the case.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 14, 2019)

giga jaw


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

dodt said:


> But but my face is recessed and I heard Pitts face is also not very forward growth so its over for him, but muh muh copes



Forward growth is a meme


----------



## dodt (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Forward growth is a meme


LOW IQ, YOU CAN JUST ROPE YOURSELF AND DONATE SOME BONES TO PEOPLE WHO NEED IT IF U DONT BELIEVE FORWARD GROWTH IS FUCKIN EVERYTHING


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

dodt said:


> LOW IQ, YOU CAN JUST ROPE YOURSELF AND DONATE SOME BONES TO PEOPLE WHO NEED IT IF U DONT BELIEVE FORWARD GROWTH IS FUCKIN EVERYTHING



Meeks


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 30131


DEFENSIVE SOCCER PLAYER CAUSE HE HAS NO SKILLS AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA MOST BRUTAL FOOTBALL PILL IS THIS, the only thing he can do is boot it up high cause he panics


----------



## dodt (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Meeks


Meeks has god tier zygos, good bimax area protrusion, god tier undereyes and a slightly recessed chin, still not holds him back from being a turbochad. His forward growth is partially flawed. @itsOVER IF YOU DONT TAKE INTO ACCOUNT ALL FACTORS AND FOCUS ON MEMES


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> DEFENSIVE SOCCER PLAYER CAUSE HE HAS NO SKILLS AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA MOST BRUTAL FOOTBALL PILL IS THIS, the only thing he can do is boot it up high cause he panics



Harsh reality


dodt said:


> Meeks has god tier zygos, good bimax area protrusion, god tier undereyes and a slightly recessed chin, still not holds him back from being a turbochad. His forward growth is partially flawed. @itsOVER IF YOU DONT TAKE INTO ACCOUNT ALL FACTORS AND FOCUS ON MEMES



You can look good without excessive forward growth.


----------



## fobos (Mar 14, 2019)

hehee we have the same wrinkles


----------



## dodt (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You can look good without excessive forward growth.


Its not excessive, I mean in Meeks its just decent overall if we take 4 parts of it, but still will look better with protrusive jaw. Black people have excessive forward growth, especially in their bimax area. t.wood in as example. Do ur homework buddyboyo or its over for you.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

dodt said:


> Its not excessive, I mean in Meeks its just decent overall if we take 4 parts of it, but still will look better with protrusive jaw. Black people have excessive forward growth, especially in their bimax area. t.wood in as example. Do ur homework buddyboyo or its over for you.



Obviously he would look better , but it’s not necessary.

It’s not over if I wanted forward growth I can get a lefort


----------



## dodt (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Obviously he would look better , but it’s not necessary.
> 
> It’s not over if I wanted forward growth I can get a lefort


One of the pivot reasons Meeks looks good is his FG, you cant deny it. 
No, its over keep coping. You will get your face changed may ruin your harmony but I have nothing to lose and will mog the shit out of you.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

dodt said:


> One of the pivot reasons Meeks looks good is his FG, you cant deny it.
> No, its over keep coping. You will get your face changed may ruin your harmony but I have nothing to lose and will mog the shit out of you.



We will see


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

dodt said:


> One of the pivot reasons Meeks looks good is his FG, you cant deny it.
> No, its over keep coping. You will get your face changed may ruin your harmony but I have nothing to lose and will mog the shit out of you.


ur not mogging shit lol, surgery wont make u chad, @dogtown is born good looking and his natural harmony will mog whatever surgery u get,


----------



## dodt (Mar 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> ur not mogging shit lol, surgery wont make u chad, @dogtown is born good looking and his natural harmony will mog whatever surgery u get,


I was jk ofc, dont be a moron cuz BeautifulBones hasnot lost a single debate and iq mogged 99.9% of the forum using exactly this avi. It doesnt mean you can just do the same


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

dodt said:


> I was jk ofc, dont be a moron cuz BeautifulBones hasnot lost a single debate and iq mogged 99.9% of the forum using exactly this avi. It doesnt mean you can just do the same


i used the avi in memory of him, he was the person i respected the most cause he cucked everyone with facts and high IQ knowledge


----------



## dodt (Mar 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> i used the avi in memory of him, he was the person i respected the most cause he cucked everyone with facts and high IQ knowledge


Keep coping, @Dude420 mogged him into oblivion in the end. 
But yes, his basement theories were legit af.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

dodt said:


> Keep coping, @Dude420 mogged him into oblivion in the end.
> But yes, his basement theories were legit af.


they never finished the argument and bones theories about skin eyes harmony and almost everything were legit, better than any shit ever posted here


----------



## Soontm (Mar 14, 2019)

I would kill for his high trust eye area.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 14, 2019)

Your waiting for someone to say you look like him or some shit, am i wrong?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Your waiting for someone to say you look like him or some shit, am i wrong?



No, because I don’t.

He just got me into looksmaxing


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 30131


jfl this describes @badromance so well


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Forward growth is a meme


JFC @ this false cope


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 14, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Your waiting for someone to say you look like him or some shit, am i wrong?


lel why else is he his avi, i mean he does


CupOfCoffee said:


> JFC @ this false cope
> 
> JFC @ this false cope











Objective 9/10 slayer.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No, because I don’t.
> 
> He just got me into looksmaxing




Ok


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Ok






CupOfCoffee said:


> JFC @ this false cope



No coping, all the Slayer’s I know have normal growth just not recessed


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No coping, all the Slayer’s I know have normal growth just not recessed


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 14, 2019)

Soontm said:


> I would kill for his high trust eye area.


and i have a low trust eye area


KrissKross said:


> Recessed chin manlet. Move on folks nothing to see here


are u u kidding mate ...u must be trolling i think so he is very good looking bro


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> slayer


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 15, 2019)

looks like shit, now sidharth malhotra is a legit slayer unlike this degenerate blonde cuck


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 29842


meme status = forced


dodt said:


> Its not excessive, I mean in Meeks its just decent overall if we take 4 parts of it, but still will look better with protrusive jaw. Black people have excessive forward growth, especially in their bimax area. t.wood in as example. Do ur homework buddyboyo or its over for you.


The idea that blacks have good forward growth is a meme, they are no different to any other race. Niggers have forward pointed teeth and big lips but the maxilla itself is average.


----------



## Absi (Mar 15, 2019)

He has Harmony


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 15, 2019)

Bra pit is my favorite this is the biggest proof that you dont need a big muscular body in his prime to attract women Just be low body 

Body= cope tbh


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Mar 16, 2019)

fucking mike mew tier jawline


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 24, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Your waiting for someone to say you look like him or some shit, am i wrong?


https://youtu.be/C6BYzLIqKB8?t=9


----------



## Tony (Jun 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> https://youtu.be/C6BYzLIqKB8?t=9



s


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

all the jokes aside y'all who don't think he's a solid 10 r low iq.


----------



## Einon (Jun 26, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> all the jokes aside y'all who don't think he's a solid 10 r low iq.


Maybe 9
Not 10


----------



## Lux (Jun 26, 2019)

Einon said:


> Maybe 9
> Not 10


His only flaws are from the agepill.


----------



## Einon (Jun 26, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> His only flaws are from the agepill.


lol fuck no


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 26, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> DEFENSIVE SOCCER PLAYER CAUSE HE HAS NO SKILLS AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA MOST BRUTAL FOOTBALL PILL IS THIS, the only thing he can do is boot it up high cause he panics


keep crying for high T centerbacks while u forwards cry on the floor like bitches after a minor ankle tap


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 26, 2019)

No cheekbones, jaw halo


----------



## dogtown (Jun 26, 2019)

Why are you fags still replying to this old thread ?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## AdamLamberg (Jun 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Why is he such a slayer ?
> 
> View attachment 29839
> View attachment 29836
> ...


In his prime, 7 1/2 / 10


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Your waiting for someone to say you look like him or some shit, am i wrong?


----------

